# Winchester Ranger 45ACP



## Fan45acp (Jun 25, 2007)

What do you people think about this ammo?
Thank you for your replies. J.H.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

I like it, but it's awful hard to find anymore. I have one box that I found back in '03. None since!
I just make do with Fed HydShk 165 JHP.:smt1099


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

real good stuff, i like it alot. they stock it on www.ammunitiontogo.com

here's the link http://ammunitiontogo.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_76_122&products_id=684


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the link Dutch!
:smt1099


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

yup. they are a great place to do business with. prices are good and shipping is fast. great customer service too.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Great link Dutch, I love the Ranger 9MM +P+ and the 155 gr .40 S&W. I have never been able to find it in .45ACP.
It's always been good shooting ammo with alot of pop. For me anyway.:smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

It's my ammo of choice...I've got around 500 rds. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One of the best store bought ammo's there is IMHO.


----------

